# DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

I am interested.   Sounds great!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm interested, I'll send you a pm with the info (since I don't really want to openly post my email  )


----------



## Daizie (Mar 27, 2013)

I am interested. I will send my details later today. I'm just setting up my newsletter today though, because I just rented a P.O. Box on Friday-->Way late on that train.


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

Interested, I sent the information in a PM.


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm in. Will PM


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, me! I'm in.

PM'ing you the deets. Thanks, Clarissa!!


----------



## KerryT2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

ClarissaWild said:


> I've PM'd all the authors who PM'd me and/or posted in this thread (except Daizie - waiting for contact).
> 
> *OPEN FOR SIGNUPS UNTIL 10 PM TONIGHT*
> 
> ...


I am in, sending PM now. Thanks


----------



## Karen Kincy (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm in! I will PM you later today.

Karen


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## laceysilks (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm in too. Will PM you the details


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

Count me in. I just PM'd you. Thanks!


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

So annoyed I missed this one.  
I had a long, tough day at work and fell asleep as soon as I got home. I've only just woken up and read your email.
Never mind. Maybe next time.
Good luck with the giveaway.


----------



## Daizie (Mar 27, 2013)

Sent a PM.


----------



## CDChristian (Jun 4, 2010)

Sent a PM.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

i had to be away from my computer all day but it looks like you've got a nice group!!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Thnx so much for setting this up!

A note, "Easy entry for all kerry.taylor2012 fans on Facebook" doesn't seem to work.


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Kia Zi Shiru said:


> Thnx so much for setting this up!
> 
> A note, "Easy entry for all kerry.taylor2012 fans on Facebook" doesn't seem to work.


Shit that's because she gave me a profile page instead of a facebook page. I'll PM her


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Will post the banner with the books once I've got the last 2 entering authors (I PM'd them today asking if they could still send me the stuff ).


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Cool! There are some really interesting books on the list.
Would you by any chance be able to link to all the books on Amzon or something like that?
If not, I'll look them up and do it for my blog and then share it with all you guys that are interested.

I like doing multi-author things as you get to know a lot of new cool people!


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks great!!!


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Kia Zi Shiru said:


> Cool! There are some really interesting books on the list.
> Would you by any chance be able to link to all the books on Amzon or something like that?
> If not, I'll look them up and do it for my blog and then share it with all you guys that are interested.
> 
> I like doing multi-author things as you get to know a lot of new cool people!


I can't, Rafflecopter doesn't have that option and if I do it manually on my blog, my blog will clog up  
If you want to do it on your own blog, that's fine by me


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Clarissa, if you give me a yell when all the books are listed I'll scour Amazon for them and create a pretty thing with images for people to use too.


----------



## Daizie (Mar 27, 2013)

Just to note in case anyone lists authors, Daizie is ie not y.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Here is a link to my post. I can send people the code for the list of covers and links if they want to.

http://kiasreading.blogspot.nl/2013/10/large-naromance-giveaway-oct-1-21.html


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Kia Zi Shiru said:


> Here is a link to my post. I can send people the code for the list of covers and links if they want to.
> 
> http://kiasreading.blogspot.nl/2013/10/large-naromance-giveaway-oct-1-21.html


I'm still waiting for 1 author  guess she'll respond somewhere tonight. Oh well.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

ClarissaWild said:


> I'm still waiting for 1 author  guess she'll respond somewhere tonight. Oh well.


That is fine, I can just add to it, doesn't make much of a difference.


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Kia Zi Shiru said:


> That is fine, I can just add to it, doesn't make much of a difference.


I've added the last author now! If you hit refresh on your page, the rafflecopter should show it


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

tkkenyon said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm going to include this in my newsletter to my mailing list that will go out Thursday or Friday this week.
> 
> ...


Cool idea, thanks for reminding me! I need to do this too  Think I'm going to make one today.

We've already reached 221 entries and we're not even past this day yet, out of 22


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

Awesome! I am getting ready to put it up now- thanks so much for doing this!!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

But one person has many entries, I think you can go up to 102 or something?


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

Clarissa, thanks so much for doing this!!! I've got it up on my blog. facebook to follow.

http://monkeywithapen.blogspot.com/2013/10/huge-rafflecopter-giveaway.html


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Anne Frasier said:


> Clarissa, thanks so much for doing this!!! I've got it up on my blog. facebook to follow.
> 
> http://monkeywithapen.blogspot.com/2013/10/huge-rafflecopter-giveaway.html


Your rafflecopter is not showing. Did you follow the instructions I gave in post 2?


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

ClarissaWild said:


> Your rafflecopter is not showing. Did you follow the instructions I gave in post 2?


it shows up for me! this is an issue i have with rafflecopter. it takes so long for the image to load that i think people might give up on it. can anybody see it?

i just checked it in another browser and it shows up for me. it just takes _forever_ to load.


----------



## KerryT2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

Cool, I will continue to post this link during the week -http://kiasreading.blogspot.nl/2013/10/large-naromance-giveaway-oct-1-21.html on Facebook. Thanks


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

I've got my post up. Let me know if I've failed to follow your excellent instructions in any way! (btw, I really do appreciate how detailed your steps were, Clarissa). Thanks again!

http://www.gretchengalway.com/2013/10/01/huge-new-adult-romance-giveaway/


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

Here's my post promoting the giveaway. I've sent out to a couple of my blogger friends to push as well.

http://www.ivysinclair.com/a-post-full-of-goodies-huge-naromance-giveaway/


----------



## Karen Kincy (Aug 11, 2013)

Posted! http://www.karenkincy.com/2013/10/01/new-adult-romance-giveaway/

I also tweeted and plastered the giveaway all over Facebook. 

Karen


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Gretchen Galway said:


> I've got my post up. Let me know if I've failed to follow your excellent instructions in any way! (btw, I really do appreciate how detailed your steps were, Clarissa). Thanks again!
> 
> http://www.gretchengalway.com/2013/10/01/huge-new-adult-romance-giveaway/


Awesome! Hehe thanks


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

KarenLK said:


> Posted! http://www.karenkincy.com/2013/10/01/new-adult-romance-giveaway/
> 
> I also tweeted and plastered the giveaway all over Facebook.
> 
> Karen


Cool  Same here!


----------



## CDChristian (Jun 4, 2010)

.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

We're up to 855 in the first 18 hours.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

look at the number now.


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

This is awesome. I just passed 200 likes, and I'm very slow to get them, b/c I'm not active enough. I've got a Bookbub ad tomorrow for my sale book, and a new release in November, so my evil plans are all falling into place *hand rubbing, cackling, etc*.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm going to post it very soon. It's release day for me and everyone's already sick of hearing from me.


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

TexasGirl said:


> It's release day for me and everyone's already sick of hearing from me.


Good luck with the new release!


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

i did not think a rafflecopter that gave away books rather than gift cards or kindles would get many entries. was i ever wrong.  over 1300 now. i expected maybe a max of 600 over the entire 3 weeks.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

sigh. Story of my life - I completely missed this! Good luck, everyone!!


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

LKRigel said:


> sigh. Story of my life - I completely missed this! Good luck, everyone!!


 i should have emailed you. yesterday was my big new doctor day. away from computer. darn!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Anne Frasier said:


> i should have emailed you. yesterday was my big new doctor day. away from computer. darn!


I'll live to fight another day ... I hope you get great results from the doc!


----------



## RachelHanna (Aug 5, 2012)

Posted to my site: http://rachelhannaromance.com/huge-new-adult-romance-giveaway-with-multiple-authors

Thanks!
Rachel


----------



## Karen Kincy (Aug 11, 2013)

We're almost at 2000 entries, guys!   Does anybody know what the actual number of entrants is?

Karen


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Lolol 3000+ entries now 

I woke up to like 20 + subscribers and 50 more facebook fans XD awesome!


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

KarenLK said:


> We're almost at 2000 entries, guys!  Does anybody know what the actual number of entrants is?
> 
> Karen


I have downloaded the excel report and counted all the individual people that entered.

79 people have entered.


----------



## KerryT2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

ClarissaWild said:


> [crap] that's because she gave me a profile page instead of a facebook page. I'll PM her


Sorry, just seen this - I created a new page - https://www.facebook.com/IDating2013

Does this work?


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Sarwah2012 said:


> Sorry, just seen this - I created a new page - https://www.facebook.com/IDating2013
> 
> Does this work?


Sure, I just added it to the list


----------



## KerryT2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

ClarissaWild said:


> Sure, I just added it to the list


Wow, that must be why I have 3 likes already. You´re fast woman


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Sarwah2012 said:


> Wow, that must be why I have 3 likes already. You´re fast woman


Lol, have nothing else to do all day but sit behind my computer and write  So I lurk this forum a lot as well. Gotta have something to do


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

removed


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

We're up to 5K entries!

It also gained me 11 new subscriptions to my newsletter and 20+ liked on FB. I dunno about twitter since I gain new followers there anyway.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

We're almost up to 10k :O

I've gotten a steady stream of more people on FB (started with 219, now up to 310), my newsletter (from 4 to now 22) and twitter (cant give numbers as I use multiple ways of gaining followers).

This is so exciting


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

Do we have a banner? If so can you send it to me I'll post it everywhere. Thanks for such fabulous work!


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Kia Zi Shiru said:


> We're almost up to 10k :O
> 
> I've gotten a steady stream of more people on FB (started with 219, now up to 310), my newsletter (from 4 to now 22) and twitter (cant give numbers as I use multiple ways of gaining followers).
> 
> This is so exciting


Yep yep same here


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2013)

ClarissaWild said:


> Huge: http://i1328.photobucket.com/albums/w531/Clarissawild/giveawaybanner10-2013version3_zpse74e7880.jpg
> Medium: http://i1328.photobucket.com/albums/w531/Clarissawild/giveawaybanner10-2013version3medium_zps47dfb170.jpg


Good work, this is exciting to read. Please keep us updated on sales bumps for your other titles.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I will send it out in a newsletter this morning. Since I have had 400 new signups in the last few days, I need to tell them something! They already have my book -- I track where they come from, and these are all from the link in the back of my new book.


----------

